

We're Recreating the Unix Rosetta Stone for 2015 - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/recreating-unix-rosetta-stone

======
nailer
Hi there,

Author here. If you just want to go directly to the Command Line Rosetta
Stone, it's [https://certsimple.com/rosetta-
stone](https://certsimple.com/rosetta-stone).

The blog post explains the history and decision making that went into the
design.

There's about 200-ish commands, and while there is still some missing bits
it's already pretty useful - by opening things up we should be able to
increase the coverage pretty substantially.

If you want to add or change anything, you can edit the Markdown on GitHub
[https://github.com/mikemaccana/rosetta-
stone](https://github.com/mikemaccana/rosetta-stone) or just raise an issue
with your suggestion.

